# Gents 4BBB @ Manchester GC - 8th October 2017



## huds1475 (May 1, 2017)

All, thanks for the replies to the note.

The general consensus was that people wanted to see how the current agronomic situation improves before committing any cash.

I'll be keeping a keen eye on progress and look to re-confirm the numbers / make bookings as soon as the recovery takes hold.

Thanks for the offers of knocks elsewhere too :thup:

Keep well.

Craig


----------



## Marshy77 (May 1, 2017)

Sorry I didn't reply - see how it goes and go from there. 

Offer at Baildon is still open.


----------



## huds1475 (May 1, 2017)

Will be taking you up.om that for sure :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (May 1, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Will be taking you up.om that for sure :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent. Greens are fluffy at the moment and there trying to make them slightly bigger over the next few weeks but the rest of the course is looking really good at the moment.


----------



## davemc1 (May 1, 2017)

didn't realise an offer of a knock was the done thing to reciprocate... Your welcome at Aintree anytime 

or bootle on a Monday...

or Houghwood, if I ever pull my finger out an earn some money


----------



## Stuart_C (May 2, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			didn't realise an offer of a knock was the done thing to reciprocate... Your welcome at Aintree anytime 

or bootle on a Monday...

or Houghwood, if I ever pull my finger out an earn some money 

Click to expand...

Don't be expecting a rush of pm's off people  to play those goat tracks


----------



## davemc1 (May 2, 2017)

whatever happened to mono217? whilst he was way before my time, that kid did know a decent golf course


----------



## huds1475 (May 2, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			didn't realise an offer of a knock was the done thing to reciprocate... Your welcome at Aintree anytime 

or bootle on a Monday...
		
Click to expand...

Would happily play at either Davie La. Appreciated.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 29, 2017)

i notice bookings are being made for this date.

Have we already got tee times reserved?


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 14, 2017)

hey all. I can't find the original thread so posting in here. I've had a word with Craig, and he's not taking this any further. 

I don't even know if there are any spaces left. however, if there are, I'd still be up for it. anyone prepared to take up the baton?

I here the greens are tip top so no issue on that score :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 14, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			hey all. I can't find the original thread so posting in here. I've had a word with Craig, and he's not taking this any further. 

I don't even know if there are any spaces left. however, if there are, I'd still be up for it. anyone prepared to take up the baton?

I here the greens are tip top so no issue on that score :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me, Glyn, Birchy and Matt are booked in, around 11.00-11.30, from memory.

You can be first reserve, unless you get another 3.

If you dont, I'll then ask for a reserve, to be a reserve for you then.......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me, Glyn, Birchy and Matt are booked in, around 11.00-11.30, from memory.

You can be first reserve, unless you get another 3.

If you dont, I'll then ask for a reserve, to be a reserve for you then.......

Click to expand...

Matt who?


----------



## Odvan (Aug 14, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			hey all. I can't find the original thread so posting in here. I've had a word with Craig, and he's not taking this any further. 

I don't even know if there are any spaces left. however, if there are, I'd still be up for it. anyone prepared to take up the baton?

I here the greens are tip top so no issue on that score :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Me, Glyn, Birchy and Matt are booked in, around 11.00-11.30, from memory.

You can be first reserve, unless you get another 3.

If you dont, I'll then ask for a reserve, to be a reserve for you then.......

Click to expand...

Dave, you can have my spot

By luck I've just popped on and seen this. I'm in France this particular weekend. Though at least it means i won't be doing a Birchy and leaving you as a 3 ball. Although, Glyn is playing, soooooo.... 



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Matt who? 

Click to expand...

Miss you, you miserable simpleton.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Well that's me sorted! The rest of y'all can take care of yourselfs :ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 14, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Well that's me sorted! The rest of y'all can take care of yourselfs :ears:
		
Click to expand...

At least you will contribute more than Matthew


----------



## 2blue (Aug 20, 2017)

Got a note in the diary, but it's booked solid....  just 2.20 tee available. I can do that if there's anyone else to make up, otherwise I'll be a reserve for any teams that may be sorted through other threads &#128563;


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2017)

2blue said:



			Got a note in the diary, but it's booked solid....  just 2.20 tee available. I can do that if there's anyone else to make up, otherwise I'll be a reserve for any teams that may be sorted through other threads &#128563;
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting on duffers getting back to me about playing in this, if it's a goer I'll give you a shout.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm waiting on duffers getting back to me about playing in this, if it's a goer I'll give you a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, OK...maybe a chance Josh may join us. I'll drop him a line, eh?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2017)

2blue said:



			Aye, OK...maybe a chance Josh may join us. I'll drop him a line, eh?
		
Click to expand...

Just hang fire sir, I'm not sure what he was sorting out.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2017)

2blue said:



			Aye, OK...maybe a chance Josh may join us. I'll drop him a line, eh?
		
Click to expand...

Just had confirmation off duffers so see if josh fancies it or if anybody else further back in this thread wants to play?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Just had confirmation off duffers so see if josh fancies it or if anybody else further back in this thread wants to play?
		
Click to expand...

Has Duffers got a tee time?... have mssg'd Josh


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2017)

2blue said:



			Has Duffers got a tee time?... have mssg'd Josh
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, let's get the 4sorted then between us we can book it.  There was a thread huds started ages ago but I can't find it though I seem to remember there was quite a few names down


----------



## 2blue (Aug 21, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Not yet, let's get the 4sorted then between us we can book it.  There was a thread huds started ages ago but I can't find it though I seem to remember there was quite a few names down
		
Click to expand...

It's here Stu...  http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ester-GC-Opens-2017&highlight=manchester+golf


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 21, 2017)

2blue said:



			Has Duffers got a tee time?... have mssg'd Josh
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Not yet, let's get the 4sorted then between us we can book it.  There was a thread huds started ages ago but I can't find it though I seem to remember there was quite a few names down
		
Click to expand...


Count me in :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 21, 2017)

If anyone can't make this I'll step in :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2017)

Maybe a little A team vs B team wager in the offing? 

Then again, Birchy is a busted flush and Glyn is flaky so will need a miracle.


#scouseaid :whoo:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 21, 2017)

Since it's the last slot I have gone ahead and booked it.  Dave that should make us square.  Stu and duffers you can just give me cash on the day.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 21, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Since it's the last slot I have gone ahead and booked it.  Dave that should make us square.  Stu and duffers you can just give me cash on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one joshio


----------



## 2blue (Aug 22, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			Since it's the last slot I have gone ahead and booked it.  Dave that should make us square.  Stu and duffers you can just give me cash on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Josh.....trip ower the hill to take cash away


----------

